# 4 moduly bluetooth - wysylanie pliku

## chojny

Witam

Podlaczylem do komputera 4 moduly bluetooth:

```
hciconfig

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:11:67:BB:9C:D6 ACL MTU: 1021:4 SCO MTU: 48:10

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN

        RX bytes:726 acl:0 sco:0 events:33 errors:0

        TX bytes:379 acl:0 sco:0 commands:26 errors:0

hci1:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:11:67:BE:D9:4C ACL MTU: 1021:4 SCO MTU: 48:10

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN

        RX bytes:689 acl:0 sco:0 events:22 errors:0

        TX bytes:331 acl:0 sco:0 commands:20 errors:0

hci2:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:11:67:BE:D9:02 ACL MTU: 1021:4 SCO MTU: 48:10

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN

        RX bytes:689 acl:0 sco:0 events:22 errors:0

        TX bytes:331 acl:0 sco:0 commands:20 errors:0

hci3:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:11:67:BE:E3:71 ACL MTU: 1021:4 SCO MTU: 48:10

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN

        RX bytes:663 acl:0 sco:0 events:19 errors:0

        TX bytes:323 acl:0 sco:0 commands:19 errors:0

```

Poszukuje komendy, skryptu, ktory pozwoli mi, na wysylanie plikow poprzez okreslony modul bluetooth.

```
hcitool -i hci0 scan
```

 Pozwala mi na wybranie modulu, ktory bedzie wykonywal skanowanie.

Czy istnieje sposob na wybor urzadzenia wysylajacego? Przy uzyciu obexftp plik zawsze wysylany jest przy uzyciu hci0.

Pozdrawiam

Chojny

----------

## pag-r

nie mozesz sobie skryptu wyskrobac? typu

```
bluetsend 2 ~/nazwa_pliku
```

wtedy wybieralbys ktore polaczenie ma wykorzystywac

----------

## chojny

No tak

Ale co w tym skrypcie? Jak go zmusic zeby wykorzystywal np hci2 czyli inaczej /dev/ttyS2?

----------

## chojny

Ok, znalazlem:

```
ussp-push --dev 1 BTADDR@CHANNEL PLIK_LOKALNY PLIK_ZDALNY
```

wysla plik przy uzyciu hci1 (odpowiedzialna flaga --dev)

Pozdrawiam

Chojny

----------

